# QUITO | Projects & Construction



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

I open the thread to put information and updates about the local projects


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

Unique |100 m| 24 fl | 










https://www.usconstructores.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/foto_unique.jpg





















https://www.instagram.com/stommysch/


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

IQON |132 m | 33 fl |

bjarke ingels group (BIG) has revealed plans for a residential tower to be built in ecuador. the project, which is BIG’s first in south america, is titled ‘IQON’ and is currently under construction in the city of quito. situated between the urban center and la carolina park, the concrete structure will climb to a total of 33-stories, offering sweeping views that take in the nearby volcanoes.





















https://article-imgs.scribdassets.com/7kjlybrukg799yiy/images/fileEEPGEBRK.jpg









https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/12/b...ted-balconies-tallest-building-quito-ecuador/









https://www.dezeen.com/2018/10/12/b...ted-balconies-tallest-building-quito-ecuador/

^^
https://big.dk/#projects-alto










marinoboy flickr account https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48792914027/










https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190507/37a2161de2891db4ff244099876d1815.jpg









https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/33915440958_0d5cb14c7f_b.jpg


*January 15*
7 underground levels completed


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

Yoo Quito | 87,4m | 22 fl 

Designer - Arquitectonica and Philippe Starck collaborated to create a space based on three themes, culture, nature, and minimalist design.

Developer - Uribe & Schwarzkopf

Type - Residential











https://arquitectonica.com/architecture/project/yoo-quito/









https://www.nanmagazine.com/en/building-quality-of-life/
























https://www.yooresidences.com/property/yoo-quito/


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

Qorner | 24 fl |

Safdie Architects' Qorner tower for Quito to feature "hillside of terraces"






Volumes stagger in and out to create planted balconies and overhangs at the edges of this residential tower that Moshe Safdie's architecture firm has revealed for Quito, Ecuador. Safdie Architects has designed the 24-storey Qorner for a small corner plot along Avenida Portugal – a busy shopping street in the Ecuadorian capital.












Floors will comprise a series of cuboids that are shifted in and out to form an undulated profile on the east- and west-facing sides. Planted terraces at the ends will offer views of the cityscape – including the 165.5-acre (67-hectare) La Carolina Park on the western side, and volcanoes surrounding the city – while overhangs will provide shade.




































































https://www.dezeen.com/2018/09/11/qorner-skyscsraper-moshe-safdie-architects-quito-ecuador/

qorner by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr

qorner2 by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr

Qorner 30/1/2020 


qornerfoto2 by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr

qornerfoto by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

"Grupo Superior" Building | 9fl |

















































REISS, UIO by marino boy II, en Flickr

REISS, UIO by marino boy II, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Great projects! Please keep the projects and updates coming! kay:


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

EPIQ | 100m | 25 fl |





video in english with spanish subtitles

epiq by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr

epiq3 by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr

epiq2 by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr

epiq1 by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr

epiq5 by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr

epiq4 by Marco Villavicencio, en Flickr

http://www.epiq.com.ec/en/proyecto/our-roots/









https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/47690671871_3a22362d94_b.jpg

EPIQ, UIO by marino boy II, en Flickr

EPIQ, UIO by marino boy II, en Flickr


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

EDGE | 18p |
residential building




















https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49401895211_708e01c3c0_b.jpg









https://static.tokkobroker.com/pict...39983344212365976655620539404407321036512.jpg


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

ESSENCE | 15 fl |
Residential 


















https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48183730107_966ed12be0_b.jpg


















https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48183680256_bf016d05b2_b.jpg


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

"Unique" 
Updates
06 / 02 /2020







































photos from Quito Avanza account in flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/49498414003/


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

Hotel Hampton by Hilton | 12p |































































https://www.properati.com.ec/proyectos-inmobiliarios/zenith


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ I love this design :cheers:


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

mavillav said:


> ESSENCE | 15 fl |
> Residential
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^

from the ecuadorian forum

11 / 02 /2020:


photo by Cristian Vela


----------



## AroundTheWorld! (May 4, 2013)

*QANVAS*

Location : Av. República del Salvador
Status : U/C
Type : Residential
Height : _?_
Floors : 24
Architects: 























































*Location*


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

*EPIQ*
residences
25 fl
Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group











updates:


----------



## AroundTheWorld! (May 4, 2013)

UNIQUE | 100 m | 24 fl |
Architect: Carlos Zapata



davidbolanos said:


>


----------



## AroundTheWorld! (May 4, 2013)

mavillav said:


> IQON |132 m | 33 fl |
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IQON | 132 m | 33 fl *UPDATE*
Architect: Bjarke Ingels Group (BIG)
Developper: Uribe & Schwarzkopf


----------



## AroundTheWorld! (May 4, 2013)

*EVOKE 18fl | PRO


Evoke


*
Architect:
Developer: Vormund – Construction Company


----------



## AroundTheWorld! (May 4, 2013)

*Harmony | 17fl | 15fl | U/C*
Developper: Rosero Constructora













































Updates (all credits to Juanrufo990 and uioivorey) :


----------

